# dentist



## Losb7Algerie (Jun 9, 2015)

I need to know the cheapest dentist prices in portugal
implants,braces,extraction....thnx


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Losb7Algerie said:


> I need to know the cheapest dentist prices in portugal
> implants,braces,extraction....thnx


I'm not an expert but if you're having extraction then you probably won't need the braces :-/


----------

